# The War on Iran . . . or Wag the Dog American Style



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2019)

Here we go again, ("no stupid wars") so here's where to discuss it.

British intelligence/military says they have seen no change in Iran's weapon deployment nor military stance. The world sees what is going on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Here we go again, ("no stupid wars") so here's where to discuss it.
> 
> British intelligence/military says they have seen no change in Iran's weapon deployment nor military stance. The world sees what is going on.


So you believe Britain?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you believe Britain?


Over t and b, yes, absolutely.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Here we go again, ("no stupid wars") so here's where to discuss it.
> 
> British intelligence/military says they have seen no change in Iran's weapon deployment nor military stance. The world sees what is going on.


Suckers


----------



## nononono (May 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Here we go again, ("no stupid wars") so here's where to discuss it.
> 
> British intelligence/military says they have seen no change in Iran's weapon deployment nor military stance. The world sees what is going on.


*First :*
*Isn't " England " where the phony Steele Dossier was developed/cultivated.....Hmmmm.*

*Second :*
*Have YOU seen the Intelligence information that prompted the United States to pull*
*US personal from Iraq and surrounding areas....Hmmmm.*

*Third :*
*Could YOU live with the subtle premise you are putting forward if the contrary proved*
*true and massive amounts of human lives were lost due to a Nuclear Detonation in the region*
*because the Iranians had been secretly building Nuclear Weapons and NOW they decided *
*to initiate a Terrorist Act with a Few !!!  ...............Hmmmmmmm.*


*BLIND Loyalty to the Criminal Empire/MSM is your Achilles Heel.*


----------



## Booter (May 16, 2019)

nononono said:


> *First :*
> *Isn't " England " where the phony Steele Dossier was developed/cultivated.....Hmmmm.*
> 
> *Second :*
> ...


Have another slice of yellow cake uranium!


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 16, 2019)

*Blaming America First on Iran*
*Trump is trying to protect U.S. interests, not start a war.*
*By 
The Editorial Board
Updated May 15, 2019 9:51 p.m. ET*

*When the U.S. withdraws its diplomats from a foreign country amid a security threat, the domestic reaction in a previous age would have been to show solidarity against an adversary. But this is Washington in 2019, so the loyal opposition is reacting to the threat from Iran by blaming—President Trump.*

https://www.wsj.com/articles/acting-out-in-tehran-11557961728


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 16, 2019)

*Iran can’t win a war against the United States. But Tehran could win in negotiations.*

By Ray Takeyh
May 16 at 8:24 AM
_Ray Takeyh is a senior fellow at the Council on Foreign Relations_

During a recent speech, Iranian President Hassan Rouhani declared that “Obama, the president of the United States, asked me nineteen times for a meeting. But the government did not have the authorization to respond.” Most likely, President Barack Obama did not ask 19 times for such a meeting, but another U.S. president has made it publicly clear that he wants to have talks with Iran.

Rouhani was signaling to his own hard-liners that it was time to engage President Trump. Iran cannot win a war against the United States, but it is confident it can outwit Washington at the negotiating table. The most persistent question in Iran today is not about war but whether it is time to entrap the Americans in another lengthy diplomatic process.

For the past two years, the Trump administration has had the luxury of imposing a series of punitive sanctions on Tehran without the Iranians doing anything in response. They gave truculent speeches and pledged defiance while essentially waiting for 2020, when, they hope, a more accommodating Democratic president will come to power. The guardians of the Islamic republic assured themselves that the Trump team would not be able to persuade America’s allies to join in its sanctions policy, much less drive Iran’s oil exports to zero. They were comfortable with maintaining a state of confrontation with Washington and relished rejecting Trump’s persistent calls for direct talks.

All this has now changed. Iran’s economy is imploding, and the inflation rate there is skyrocketing. The Trump administration has deterred European commerce and Asian investment from going into Iran. And it may yet succeed in driving down Iran’s oil imports close to zero. These are ominous signs for a regime whose power is based on an elaborate welfare state that sustains its dwindling supporters. Today it is patronage and not piety that holds up the wobbly foundations of the Islamist regime.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2019/05/16/iran-cant-win-war-against-united-states-tehran-could-win-negotiations/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.7616663439dd


----------



## nononono (May 16, 2019)

Booter said:


> Have another slice of yellow cake uranium!


*Airlines tickets to Baghdad are $ 1,195.00 on Justfly.com ....

You can be the canary and let us all know how much you enjoy 
your personally issued slice of " Yellow Cake " Uranium .....

You'll have about 30-40 minutes to take " Selfies " until the Black
Rain hits.....that's assuming you're lucky enough to be just out of the
blast circumference....

When the skin burns heal ...post pictures...I hear Germany has 
very good radiation burn clinics...
*


----------

